# PUI vs Ciadella vs impala bobs....best quality?



## macduece

Hello all. I'm doing some homework on which interior kit is the best as far as quality, fit, and color. I have a 62 ss that I'm going to be restoring and I was wondering which company you guys are happy with. Any help will be appreciated. From what I see ciadellas is the way to go. But please chime in guys!


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by macduece_@Dec 10 2010, 06:10 PM~19296783
> *Hello all. I'm doing some homework on which interior kit is the best as far as quality, fit, and color. I have a 62 ss that I'm going to be restoring and I was wondering which company you guys are happy with. Any help will be appreciated. From what I see ciadellas is the way to go. But please chime in guys!
> *


Ciadealla A+ pui not to good maybe a b-/c+ impala bobs farms out meaning he buys from people like pui or ciadellas


----------



## Interiorman

*Thank you for the kind words on Ciadella Interiors. I feel our 62' S/S interiors are the best quality and correctness with the Black Barber Pole embossing in all the colors. We have them in stock, I'd be glad the send samples. And we do supply many Chevy parts dealers. Call 1-800-875-8390 for samples. Remember Lay it Low members receive a 10% discount. Pete Ciadella*


----------



## caddyking

what about OG Unlimited. they got a good deal on here


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Dec 21 2010, 10:03 AM~19384718
> *what about OG Unlimited. they got a good deal on here
> *


I heard they sell ciadella


----------



## 1229

theres only 3 manufacturers in the industry.


Cars1, Ciadella and PUI.



PUI sucks ass. Not worth using unless you want cheap, incorrect and stretchy material that falls apart.


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2010, 02:03 PM~19385958
> *theres only 3 manufacturers in the industry.
> Cars1, Ciadella and PUI.
> PUI sucks ass. Not worth using unless you want cheap, incorrect and stretchy material that falls apart.
> *


X2 on the PUI interior kits... The door panels were cool because if you get them fully assmembled they include top rails. but the seat cover stiching were all crooked...which looks like shit after being installed


----------



## legacylac

i just looked on ciadellas website, and ricks price at OG are cheaper than they have it for.Is this what he sells?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 21 2010, 04:33 PM~19386142
> *X2 on the PUI interior kits... The door panels were cool because if you get them fully assmembled they include top rails. but the seat cover stiching were all crooked...which looks like shit after being installed
> *


not to mention, if you weigh over 80lbs, the seat covers stretch and dont fit right anymore.


----------



## legacylac

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2010, 02:43 PM~19386209
> *not to mention, if you weigh over 80lbs, the seat covers stretch and dont fit right anymore.
> *


none in the lowrider world weighs more tha 80lbs, do they? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

I am very happy with the 64 kit i got from CARS1. PUI=garbage.


----------



## Hoppn62

wat about pui headliner kits fore 62 ss


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 22 2010, 12:05 PM~19392944
> *I am very happy with the 64 kit i got from CARS1. PUI=garbage.
> *


PUI should make condoms, because their seat covers are RUBBER. :cheesy:


----------



## Fine59Bel

Ciadella for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

cars


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*CIADELLA's Hands Down! qaulity shit .!you'll spend 400.00 more than you will at most but there kits are well worth the advertised price*uffin:


----------



## edelmiro13

Anyone have pics of there interiors from ciadella and Car1


----------



## KingDavid

x64 ^^^


----------



## KingDavid

I looked at Ciadella's site last night and I think Ima get one of theirs when I get to that point in my resto. Looks good and 2k for a complete kit, fuck yea. And a 10% discount for lil members is even better.


----------



## soloco

I put PUI seat covers in my 62 hard top wanted correct 62 SS.Not what I received had the upholtery dude put them on and a hella time doin it.Fit nice but not happy.yep streachie
d a complete set from Ciadella's for my 62 vert good price will let you after it's here and together


----------



## Fine59Bel

edelmiro13 said:


> Anyone have pics of there interiors from ciadella and Car1


Not the best pic, but you get the idea. I had them do the 59 style seat with a 60 houndstooth insert... Great quality, fit on my seats perfectly.


----------



## slammer

Ciadellas all the way, talk to Gina


----------



## leg46y

Ciadellas, excellent service.
From Australia......


----------



## cbone63

I got PUI and my bucket seat strectcccccched, now its all wrinkly:banghead:...I'll try CIDELLA next


----------



## BALLANTYNE

I've used Cars1 for the last 3 impalas that i've restored with no complaints.
I've also heard nothing but good thingd from Ciadella , but never tried them yet.
I bought a kit from Classic Industries years ago and it seemed to stretch over time.


----------



## fullsize67

Ciadellas the best way to go. good quality stuff and will custom match work no problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## DRLOWZ

Old thread I know, but Gina and the crew from Ciadellas are doing the custom work for my 50.


----------



## MR.59

edelmiro13 said:


> Anyone have pics of there interiors from ciadella and Car1


CAR-1 
Stitched these using N.O.S. 59 OG rag seat inserts, no stretching or pulling like the remade cloth


----------

